# Visitor Visa (subclass 600)



## curious_case (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

I am applying for the visitor visa for Australia along with my wife. I have following documents:
1. Leave confirmation from employer
2. Last 6 months salary slip, salary a/c statements, tax documents, savings-FD, PPF etc (around INR 5 lakhs)
3. Booked hotel accomodation, travel insurance and return air ticket

I don't have a marriage certificate, I have made an affidavit for the same and also have wedding invitation card and photographs of marriage ceremony.

One more thing, my wife's salary is pretty less (around 14k per month). So, I want to sponsor her, my salary is around 48k per month, is it a good idea? 

Moreover, we have a valid Singapore visitor visa as we travelled last year on the same visa and will be travelling this time too, just for a day, and then we'll leave for Sydney. Also, I have travelled to the UK on a visitor visa in 2012 and 2013.

Is there anything which can make my visa rejected? What else should I do/add to make my case strong?


----------



## curious_case (Jul 1, 2014)

Any help? Please!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Visit visas are discretionary (at the discretion of the officer/authority granting you the visa)

As a general guideline for applying for a visit visa to any developed country, you need to produce as much evidence of ties/bonds to your home/residence country (if different) as much as you can, to prove you will have no intention to overstay, alleviate any concerns of flight risk, and give assurances that you will leave and go back to your home/residence country at the end of intended visit.

Such evidences could include : a good job, property(s), family, savings, reason for the trip ...etc. 

History of travel to other developed countries definitely helps ..... 


However, no one on this forum can give you any guarantees. Not that I am trying to make you feel worried, doubtful, or concerned. Just to clarify it to you.


----------



## curious_case (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Expatriate, for the response.

Are those documents enough to show that I am a genuine visitor?

As I mentioned earlier, I don't have a marriage certificate, I have made an affidavit for the same and also have wedding invitation card and photographs of marriage ceremony. Is it sufficient to show the relationship with my wife? Or, will it be an issue or reason for the rejection of my visa?

Looking for advice.


----------



## curious_case (Jul 1, 2014)

any help??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Why do you not have a wedding certificate? Why should they believe you are married if you have no proof of it?


----------



## kamal69 (Sep 3, 2014)

*subclass 600 vistor visa help*

Hello Sir/madam.
here is little about my self.Sir I lived in Australia from 1998 to 2005 and became a Australian citizen, after I moved to NZ (Auckland) in 2005 to 2010, then I went to India got marred in April 2011 and now I have got two kid's.Recently both of my kids got Australian citizenship ( by Descent)and I have also applied for their Australian passports .

Now my concerned is getting my wife a visitor visa .I don't wants to apply for Her permanent visa in this stage. Because its take long time to get and second I am not sure if We will go back to NZ to live or live in Melbourne for permanently.Sir thats way I am thinking is first to get her one year visitor visa or something to see any batter opportunities for els. 
Sir please advise me what is the batter option for me in this stage. 
I am planning to sponsor her on visitor subclass 600.
Since I am not being working lately would that be a problem to sponsor my wife . What els I can fase as difficulties And what other documents is required.
Thank you very much for reading.
Please help 
Thank you
Thank you 
Reg Kamal


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kamal69 said:


> Hello Sir/madam.
> here is little about my self.Sir I lived in Australia from 1998 to 2005 and became a Australian citizen, after I moved to NZ (Auckland) in 2005 to 2010, then I went to India got marred in April 2011 and now I have got two kid's.Recently both of my kids got Australian citizenship ( by Descent)and I have also applied for their Australian passports .
> 
> Now my concerned is getting my wife a visitor visa .I don't wants to apply for Her permanent visa in this stage. Because its take long time to get and second I am not sure if We will go back to NZ to live or live in Melbourne for permanently.Sir thats way I am thinking is first to get her one year visitor visa or something to see any batter opportunities for els.
> ...


if you get her a PR, she can live with you in both NZ or Australia


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

With having a citizen husband and children it is going to be tough to get her a tourist visa if she hasn't already applied for PR offshore. The risk of overstaying is high so they are wary of granting.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kamal69 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply.
> But PR takes long time to get so that's way I was planing to get her subclass 600.as we are planing to go by December this year.
> Can we eazely get her subclass 600 as I am and our kids are Australian citizens.
> Thank you


ِAustralian husband and kids --> very high flight/overstay risk --> very high probability of rejection for a tourist visa


----------



## kamal69 (Sep 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> ِAustralian husband and kids --> very high flight/overstay risk --> very high probability of rejection for a tourist visa


How about if we pay $20.000 bound and tell them my futcher plain not sure that we live in India or NZ or Australia. 
I really don't understand the way of their work to give visa . in my case they should grant tourist visa easyley . I don't known why they make hard for genuine people .
Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kamal69 said:


> How about if we pay $20.000 bound and tell them my futcher plain not sure that we live in India or NZ or Australia.
> I really don't understand the way of their work to give visa . in my case they should grant tourist visa easyley . I don't known why they make hard for genuine people .
> Thank you


I don't know if this is applicable and I do not think so. 

They make it hard because many "genuine" people before tried to get their spouses on tourist visas and ended up overstaying


----------



## kamal69 (Sep 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't know if this is applicable and I do not think so.
> 
> They make it hard because many "genuine" people before tried to get their spouses on tourist visas and ended up overstaying


Thank you for fast reply.
Today is my first day on this site .I am totally new to this online help.
Please don't get me wrong or take me any wrong way . If you don't mind me asking that how you are sure reg immigration visa knowledge And answer.
Do you work for Australian embassy or are you a immigration agent.
Thank you.


----------



## kamal69 (Sep 3, 2014)

_shel said:


> With having a citizen husband and children it is going to be tough to get her a tourist visa if she hasn't already applied for PR offshore. The risk of overstaying is high so they are wary of granting.


Hi Shel 
If you are saying they will reject Subclass 600 then which other visa I should apply for keeping in mind we are planing to go in next few months .
Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kamal69 said:


> Thank you for fast reply.
> Today is my first day on this site .I am totally new to this online help.
> Please don't get me wrong or take me any wrong way . If you don't mind me asking that how you are sure reg immigration visa knowledge And answer.
> Do you work for Australian embassy or are you a immigration agent.
> Thank you.


I am not sure about anything, I am not an agent or affiliated in any way with any government/private agency, and what I am writing here is NOT TO BE CONSIDERED LEGAL ADVICE . Read the disclaimer



> This Website gives users an opportunity to share information only and is not intended to contain any advice which you should rely upon. It does not replace the need to take professional or other advice. We have no liability to you or any other person in respect of any content on this Website.


----------



## kamal69 (Sep 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I am not sure about anything, I am not an agent or affiliated in any way with any government/private agency, and what I am writing here is NOT TO BE CONSIDERED LEGAL ADVICE . Read the disclaimer


Ok I got it . thanks for letting me known.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You apply for a spouse visa now in india. As soon as it is lodged you apply for a tourist visa. This will allow them to stay in Australia for almost the entire processing time and us likely to be granted as she has proved she does not wish to overstay or break the rules because she has already applied for PR. 

You can not live in Australia on a tourist visa.


----------



## kamal69 (Sep 3, 2014)

_shel said:


> You apply for a spouse visa now in india. As soon as it is lodged you apply for a tourist visa. This will allow them to stay in Australia for almost the entire processing time and us likely to be granted as she has proved she does not wish to overstay or break the rules because she has already applied for PR.
> 
> You can not live in Australia on a tourist visa.


Ok thank you. Do you also advice on NZ immigration.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kamal69 said:


> Ok thank you. Do you also advice on NZ immigration.


Allow me to take that on behalf of _shel

No one in this forum is advising no one on anything. We are not in any legal capacity to give advice. We are merely sharing information, which you need to verify yourself as well.

plus, here is the link to the NZ forum if you need NZ information

New Zealand Expat Forum for Expats Living in New Zealand - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you 

I'm not an advisor of any kind, this forum is for information sharing and support. Where people can share their experiences of the Australian migration system from their own applications. If you want formal advice you need to consult a registered migration agent.


----------

